# ُECG slidesجهاز رسم القلب الرابط شغال



## احمد صلاح السيسي (9 يوليو 2006)

[frame="2 70"] 
للميعرفش ابه هو جهاز رسم القلب
[/frame]


----------



## احمد84 (9 يوليو 2006)

مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## abu_rana (22 يوليو 2006)

اشكرررررك 
والي الامام دايما


----------



## م.الدمشقي (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير
فلعا معلومات مفيده


----------



## aboabaad (24 يوليو 2006)

شكررررررا جزييييييلا 


فعلا الرابط شغال :68: 

تحياتي لك :80:


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااااا لك جزيلا


----------



## Bioengineer (10 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور لقد افدتنا..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله الف خير 
وننتظر جديدك *


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## troy555 (19 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tigersking007 (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس احمد بارك الله فيك


----------



## mtc.eng (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Asmar07 (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Great_khaled (8 يونيو 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## benmoulai (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وانفعنا بك


----------



## bu3mmar (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا مفيد جدا


----------



## sherbini81 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## الهدهد (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور ياهندسه


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نسيم الخلد (27 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## هيام محمد (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## علاء العامري متعلم (23 يوليو 2007)

لم اقراه بعد ويا ريته يطلع بالعربيه


----------



## kmor11 (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samir.f.g (25 يوليو 2007)

لك كل التحية ومن عند الله الهدايا والتوفيق


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج واريد جمع معلومات عنه artificial kidney وارسالها على ال***** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (2 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع
ارجو من الزملاء الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع القيم
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الواثق (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور............


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (22 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااليك الله يديك العافية


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (23 يناير 2008)

شكراً لكم جميعااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (13 يوليو 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## amod (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شرح راااااائع ومعلومات قيمة مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الواثق (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*يعطيك العافية*


----------



## amrayman (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس أحمد


----------



## Spider_2005 (10 يوليو 2009)

الف شكررررررررر ان شاء اللة للامام دائماااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عـلـي (10 يوليو 2009)

والله حمله وانا ماعرف ايش هو وسبب تحميلي ان الوالد الله يشفيه عنده جلطه بالقلب ونزيف بالمخ 
وهذا الشي خلاني احب اعرف ((حب الاستطلاع ))
جزاك الله خير والله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك ، لو كان الشرح بالعربي يكون أفضل بالنسبة إلي


----------



## مسترمهندس (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات . بس كنت بدي اعرف الدائره الكامله ل ecg


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (6 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdosada (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك


----------



## zohdu harb (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ثاااااااااااااانكس


----------



## علاءرجب (28 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل رائع 
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mhsssst (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ع المعلومات


----------



## houari05 (22 مايو 2013)

شكرررررررا


----------



## ECG EKG (23 أغسطس 2013)

thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## م . اشرف حمدي (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ziyadhussin (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ...........


----------



## ziyadhussin (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## michael ballack (11 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن العميد (18 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------

